# What are good freshwater algae maintainers?



## JesseK (Aug 1, 2011)

I was wondering what are some good fish/snails etc. that will maintain algae levels in a tank.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You would need a various group to go into the tank, mystery and nerites snails are good long with some bristlenose plecos and otos. Each will work on different types of algae. You would also need to suppliment with algae tabs and fresh veggies.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I do an L204 flash pleco, nerite snails, Malaysian Trumpet Snails (MTS), red cherry shrimp (RCS), and Amano shrimp. My tanks are pretty much spotless.


----------

